# Habersham/White/Rabun Deer Thread



## bowbuck (Sep 12, 2011)

Thought it was that time of year to put up this thread to see what everyone was seeing in this part of the world.  In the morning will be my first go at it this year.  Feel free to post your hunt reports as in year's past.


----------



## snakeguy7 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ill be sitting in habersham this evening. Hoping for a juicy doe or two.


----------



## snakeguy7 (Sep 13, 2011)

jumped four this afternoon, nothing else


----------



## bucky (Sep 15, 2011)

Had a friend killed a big 12 down on pea ridge. Not much moving yet


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 17, 2011)

Hunted in habersham this morning over some falling red oaks. Saw a smaller buck at around 9 that stayed and fed for over a half hour but never got close enough to get an arrow slung at him.  He was still in full velvet. Yall seen any this weekend?


----------



## snakeguy7 (Sep 18, 2011)

had three does at 35 yards yesterday evening in habersham. they stood behind a giant holly and then left with no shot. I hunted towns county friday evening and sat morning for bear but only saw two deer. go away moon...


----------



## snakeguy7 (Sep 18, 2011)

shot a nice doe this evening in habersham at 8 yards. i tracked her blood trail for three hours until it fizzled out. i hate losing a deer, must of hit the shoulder.


----------



## bowhuntn (Sep 22, 2011)

shot a big doe yesterday mornin in habersham saw her and 2 small bucks.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats to you guys killing deer. Going to try and kill one in the morning over some fallen white oaks with fresh rublines leading to them.


----------



## snakeguy7 (Sep 27, 2011)

ill be back at it in a few hours, come on deer...


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Sep 29, 2011)

I've seen deer on private land in White County just about every time I have been in the woods this year.   Gut shot a 6 pointer and missed another so far.  I know where they are and should have a good gun season if nothing else.  They are coming from bedding areas and heading to the hardwoods to eat acorns every morning between 8 and 9 like clockwork.  Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Coon Dog (Oct 1, 2011)

*Deer*

Shot a doe at 38 yards same weekend I killed my bear but not been seeing many deer


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Oct 2, 2011)

The younger bucks are still together, but I have just started seeing a few paw marks in our regular buck travel routes..hopefully this cool snap will get the big boys up and moving in daylight hours..


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 3, 2011)

Been seeing a few deer eating white oak acorns.  The good 8 I was hunting got killed sunday after i caught the neighbor next to my treestand before daylight.  He didnt go very far away from me and shot the buck. Im letting the fellows in green handle that.  That buck had layed down some decent rubs the past few weeks.


----------



## snakeguy7 (Oct 5, 2011)

had a nice bear at about 40 yards yesterday afternoon but it never presented a shot. I have been trying to stick one all season and this was the first one that I have been able to get within range of all year. Maybe next time.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 9, 2011)

finally killed a doe yesterday. my season has been awful as far as seeing deer, good because i have been able to go some. not sure how this season is going to turn out. acorns have been driving me crazy. around the house their dropping pretty good. up north of clarkesvill towards batesville the white oaks are almost non exsitent this year. so far what i have found is the the reds have been decent but alot of rotten ones mixed in. what white oaks have been falling the game is eating them so fast that theirs none on the ground. the white oaks that were cutting have maybe a hat full of acorns on the whole tree. i think deer will be feeding heavily in fields when the rut gets here in the northern part of habersham. hope yall wear the bears out this year. i have found bear sign everywhere i have went. seen 4 crossing roads in the last couple of months.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Oct 10, 2011)

hunted rabun co. saturday morning-saw nothing and no sign except tracks. hunted saturday evening stephens co. watched 8 doe eat acorns from 5:15 to 7:30


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Oct 17, 2011)

Killed a doe in white county about a week ago. Seen deer every time ive gone


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Oct 20, 2011)

Hadn't seen the first deer in Rabun during shooting hours.  Did get this one decent buck on trail cam, and a few does, but I want to let him grow another year (hopefully someone else doesn't pop him).  Its tough to be a deer hunter in the mountains.


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 23, 2011)

I hunted friday and saturday and ended up seeing 5 bears, 3 hogs, and 4 does on national forest in habersham.  No shot opportunitys but I enjoyed the time spent in the hills.  Anyone have any luck opening morning?


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Oct 25, 2011)

No luck for me on opening weekend, had some neighbors some strolling through right where I was hunting, but my friend saw five and hit a doe. We tracked her for two hours, but jumped her and ran out of blood. Looked to be a shoulder shot so hopefully she makes it. Big buck was seen behind my house yesterday evening, along with 8 does across the road. Hopefully will get a shot at that buck this weekend.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Oct 25, 2011)

I saw a doe and fawn on Friday, and haven't hunted since.  I'll start hunting hard starting after Halloween and going thru mid Dec.  From my experiences, thats the best time in the mtns.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone have any luck so far this weekend.  Its been slow in the mornings for me not able to hunt most evenings right now.   Lots of sign in the woods just havent seen much since last weekend, how bout ya'll.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 29, 2011)

Seen 8 this morning, bunch of little bucks and a doe and fawn. Had a 4pt and a spike trailing the doe and a fawn at about 10:30 grunting and acting all giddy. Went up on Tray the other morning and passed a 5pt. They are starting to put down some sign, should be good in the morning.


----------



## snakeguy7 (Nov 1, 2011)

still bow hunting. shot at a lone doe tonight around 6 pm at 40 yards. arrow went just under her. saw a lone 4pt yesterday. tough season so far..


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 5, 2011)

killed a few hogs about a week ago. got a cam setup on a scrape and have pics of 2 diffrent shooter bucks using it about 20 mins after dark. just got to find out where their coming from before it gets dark. seen another bear yesterday. up in the mountains lots of red oaks but absolutly no game. have yall guys noticed any mountain oak acorns this year?


----------



## PinkTC (Nov 5, 2011)

*1st deer with the pink gun*

Have seen lots of does with babies and 1 spike.  No shooter bucks yet.







Shot this deer this morning with my pink T/C 270.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 5, 2011)

Good job lady, nice freezer meat and a cute T/C!


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 6, 2011)

*new buck on trail cam*

I previously posted a pic of an 8 pt I have been getting on trail cam (in Rabun county), now I have a new buck that has showed up the last couple of days.  Maybe the old mtn bucks are starting to move more?  I think this deer is older than the 8 pt I have been getting pics of.  I will drop the hammer on this one if I see him from the stand...


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 6, 2011)

fire away. thats a good ol mountain deer. been geting a few pics lately of bucks just after dark. good luck with him. they should start showing up in the daylight a little more after this full moon goes away.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 6, 2011)

tree cutter 08 said:


> fire away. thats a good ol mountain deer. been geting a few pics lately of bucks just after dark. good luck with him. they should start showing up in the daylight a little more after this full moon goes away.



Thanks Tree Cutter, good luck to you too!  Be sure to share some pics when you get that big'un!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 8, 2011)

well got one deer ive been after this year. not a monster but a decent deer for the mountains. better start huntin the does, he was checking them out. shot him just after 5 this evening. seen 7 does and he was following them around. could'nt belive it with the moon as full as it is right now. not sure how old he is but he sure has put on the weight. next 2 weeks are my favorite time to be in the woods.  broke in the new 257 roberts as well.


----------



## HiawasseeRiverRat (Nov 8, 2011)

*North GA*

Great Buck. Congrats


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats treecutter.  I killed a 2.5 yr old 3pt yesterday with my bow. Hope to find a big buck in the next few days.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 9, 2011)

Thats a great buck, tree cutter!  I'd be reaal happy that one.  What county?


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Nov 9, 2011)

Dang it boy Kyle. . you gonna have to start shooting smaller bucks where some of us other boys can kill a good one every now and then!!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 9, 2011)

northern part of habersham.


----------



## hwy22 (Nov 11, 2011)

Saw on Wednesday of this week 5 total. Big body 4 point pushing a doe around. They are starting to heat up on chasing around where i hunt. Going this morning to see if big boy shows up doing the same thing.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 11, 2011)

better be in the woods. saw at least 9 does this morning, 1 shooter buck maybe a 8pt extremely wide, and 2 smaller 6pts all within about 30 mins. i think 1 of the does had to be ready for that many bucks to be around. 2 of the bucks stoped to work a scrape that was in the ivy thicket so no shot was made. great morning to be in the woods!


----------



## trout man (Nov 13, 2011)

Saw 15 today. 12 does and a few small bucks trying to find the does. Had their heads down and following their trail. Pretty fun day and they were moving after 9 am.


----------



## PinkTC (Nov 13, 2011)

8 pt with pink rifle  11-13-11








I saw 4 bucks today, 2 spikes, a 6 pt, and this 8.  His hocks were wet and he was cruising for does.  Not so bad for my 1st buck of the season.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 14, 2011)

Great Buck, congrats!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 14, 2011)

great job!


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Nov 16, 2011)

Are they rutting yet in White Co. around Cleveland?  I have seen a few smaller bucks but they are always by themselves as if they are cruising around looking for does but no chasing yet.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 17, 2011)

seems to me that its always spread out over 2 or 3 weeks. thanksgiving week has always been the best for me. just get in the woods and hunt because its hard to pin down a areas exact time it will happen.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice job Pink, you're having a good year


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

Shot a good 8 in Habersham this morning. 3 rd buck i had seen and all 3 were chasing does so if you can be in the woods now is the time


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 17, 2011)

way to go glen, you in the north or south part of the co?


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

North. within a couple miles as a crow flies from where you killed your good one last year


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks  like same  blood to me! Great deer!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 23, 2011)

any of you guys hear about a 150inch deer being killed in habersham about 2wks ago?


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 24, 2011)

Nope.  But, heard of a gross 140 killed in Rabun last couple of days though.


----------



## bucky (Nov 25, 2011)

I heard of a good one being killed in Hollywood, but not 150. Maybe Rabun.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 25, 2011)

you guys seeing any shooters? been 3 times in the last week, seen 7 bucks but all small. not the first one with a doe. called most of them in but others were just easin around. saw several does wenesday and not a buck in sight. always see chasing at thanksgiving, but not this year. the chasing i seen was 2 weeks ago and seen a few good ones then and several good deer were killed that week.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm goin out this morning to do some checkin.  I'll let you know if I see anything.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 27, 2011)

Saw a decent buck thanksgiving and another this morning while driving around clarkesville.  Both were dogging does.


----------



## Paint Brush (Nov 28, 2011)

*Biggun*

Mountain Man !


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice mountain buck!


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats a great deer!  I don't have a big buck down to report, but I did find lots of fresh big rubs in the area I hunt yesterday (Rabun), including a trail cam pic of a nice buck trailing a doe.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 28, 2011)

great buck! congrats


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 28, 2011)

Cliff that is a stud my friend..... Tell Earl congrats. Off the hooch??


----------



## Paint Brush (Nov 28, 2011)

Now B.J. he is posted under Habersham,White and Rabun County,that should be close enough.


----------



## Mossy Creek (Nov 29, 2011)

I believe we were there when this one was killed. Their was a white truck parked to the right of where you were parked. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Duff (Nov 29, 2011)

Man, they will let anybody on this site!

Nice one Cliff!! Tell him Congrats


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 29, 2011)

paint brush said:


> now b.j. He is posted under habersham,white and rabun county,that should be close enough.



lol....


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 10, 2011)

seen a buck running a doe wide open at the house this morning. no monster but looked like a decent deer. exactly 29 days ago was when i saw the last chasing going on. seen a hoss yesterday. this was in habersham


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 11, 2011)

My dad called and told me he saw a big 8 with does close to Hills Crossing church this afternoon. Second rut kicking i


----------



## trout man (Dec 23, 2011)

anything going on. have not been in a while and no new post on here. marriage and kids really cut into the huntin.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 24, 2011)

not much, havent been much lately either. going to chestatee next week for 2or 3 days, then gona hang it up for the year


----------



## Clee1985 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hunted north Hab for about four hours this morning.  Saw 10-12 does, but no bucks...  Haven't seen any signs of bucks running does, seen one scrap and several trees hooked.  Been really slow and I have been in the woods a lot.  Hoping for better this next week.  Did see the biggest deer I have ever seen in the wild one day last week about noon.  Monster, but on somebody else's land, did the right thing and let it go.  Glad I did right!


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 25, 2011)

Last week I hunted a little branch bottom full of privet hedge and saw 10 deer in a couple of hunts. I am down to doe hunting with the bow and still havent got a shot but they are moving in the thick stuff. Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Paint Brush (Mar 1, 2012)

Paint Brush said:


> Mountain Man !



Earl had him scored for truck buck WMA week 11. He grossed 132 3/8 and netted 130 4/8 not to shabby for an 8 point.


----------



## deerhunter67 (Mar 19, 2012)

That is a giant 8 point anywhere, but outstanding for the mountains....congrats


----------

